# würde sich ein Char für Rollenspiel noch lohnen ?



## Racknahack (10. November 2014)

Guten Morgen werte Spieler,

 

ich spiele seit 2010 World of Warcraft und habe bisher auf normale PvE.Realms gezockt. Erfahrung habe ich bei deiden Fraktionen weil ich bei beiden LvL90-Chars habe. Nun möchte ich mal was anderes erleben und da hatte ich an Rollenspiel gedacht. Meine Frage : Lohnt sich das überhaupt noch und welcher Server, Fraktion wäre da angebracht.

 

Die meisste Erfahrung habe ich als Jäger. Hier spiele ich zumeisst einen Beastmaster. Weiteres Klassenverständniss ( kein Profi ) habe ich als Druide ( Eule ) und DK ( Unheilig sowie Frost ). ich hatte mir zur Aufgabe gemacht jede Klasse mal auf Lvl 90 zu leveln was ich auch gemacht habe. Einige hab ich wieder gelöscht und meine Lieblingschars habe ich gelassen. Aktiv bin ich auf Malfurion und Thrall. Auf Malfurion habe ich eine eigene Gilde.

 

Wie gesagt : Ich möchte gerne mal was neues ausprobieren und interessiere mich da für Rollenspiel. Vielleicht gibt es hier erfahrene Spieler die mir da mal Tipps geben können.

 

Bis dahin

viel Erfolg bei dem was Ihr in WoW tut.

 

euer Racknahack ( Hunter auf Malfurion )


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2014)

Naja wenn es dich interessiert mch es doch einfach 

Wow halte ich allerdings nicht gerade für ein dankbares Pflaster für sowas.


----------



## Ugla (11. November 2014)

Tja

 

wie schon gesagt - fang einfach an. Was und wo du anfängst ist dabei erst einmal völlig egal. Genau wie dein Lvl die Klasse oder Fraktion. Wichtig ist das du Spass bei der Sache hast. Dank der Crossrealms ist es nicht mehr sooo ausschlaggebend auf welchem RP-Realm du anfängst. Als Tipp - schaue einmal in die einzelnen Foren. Die Foli und die Todeswache/Zirkel des Cenarius haben eigene nicht offizielle Seiten. Über die Aldor habe ich ausser der WoW Seite keine Informationen. Die Adressen für das TW / Foli Forum findst du in - Der BOTE - eine RP-Zeitung die über die Ereignisse auf den XR berichtet. Da findest du auch einen Überblick über die letzen 2 Jahre und im  Kalender die aktuellen Dinge. Die Adresse von -Der BOTE- findest du hier im Forum im entsprechenden Werbethread.

 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass im und am RP und sage mal - jeder neue RPler ist ein Gewinn - egal wo er/sie anfängt.

 

glg

 

Sambi


----------

